# Names we should know



## Tin Falcon (Jun 7, 2014)

Through the years there have been a few authors that have greatly contributed to model engineering and engineering in general. 
There works are archived in digital format . So those of us who want to know how things were don in the past can Learn.

Joshua ROSE  wrote many volumes on Machining from bench work to machine operations. Also steam engine theory and management, and mechanical drawing. 


 Hasluck, Paul N. (Paul Nooncree), 1854-1931

This author wrote several books on metal working lathe work Model engineering . also such diverse subjects as camera building and road building, leather work, book binding etc etc. 

  Yates, Raymond F. (Raymond Francis), 1895-
Model making , shop practice, radio TV theory , boys book of model boats, Lathe practice etc. 

Henry Greenly model building, model locomotives. 


 Fred H. Colvin , Frank A. Stanley These guys wrote many of the machining text books of the early 20 th century. 24 titles in the internet archive.. (Archive.org)

- Erik Oberg one of the authors of the Machinery's handbook. 40 titles listed on archive .org. lot of shop math machine design apprentice training, welding, heat treating, etc. 

So type the author in the creator block in the search engine of archive.or and have fun putting together a PDF library of out of copyright books. 
Tin


----------



## barnesrickw (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you for the resources.  


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## Alchymist (Jun 11, 2014)

And lets not forget John Jacob Holtzapffel! th_wav


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 11, 2014)

There are like more names of note. IMHO the foundations  of printed knowledge of the machining trades were published from Around 1880 to about 1920.  And of course there was a scramble to creating training materials and train machinists and many tradesmen soldiers sailors pilots navigators.... during ww 2. the developments in machining metallurgy and casting enabled mass production of printed materials and books among other things.   
And the availability of books allowed important knowledge like thread standards  and standard hardware and cutter designs to be published and shared. 

Like the most well known and long lived Machinist book is the Industrial Press's Machinery's Handbook. first printed in 1914 and still in print. 

McGraw Hill published the American machinist handbook from 1908 until 1955


Tin


----------



## Alchymist (Jun 11, 2014)

Henry Ford - trained a lot of machinists. 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZoTS_Xetxk[/ame]


----------



## robcas631 (Jun 11, 2014)

Tin,

 I am always looking to expand my library. Thanks for the links.

 Also, I hope younger generations will embrace machining. I think it should be required for Engineering students to have fundamental knowledge of Lathes, Mills and the like. After all machining and all the sciences associated, made the world as we know it today. 

 Thanks,
 Rob


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 12, 2014)

Alchemist: Thanks for the video.  I have a HB original copy of the HF Trade school book. Have not seen the video. 

Rob good point. easy to draw on a screen these days with a good program. But still takes understanding machining fabricating manufacturing processes to make a good workable design. 
Tin


----------



## Alchymist (Jun 12, 2014)

robcas631 said:


> Tin,
> 
> I am always looking to expand my library. Thanks for the links.
> 
> ...



I have a copy of this:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0831110848/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

You can spend hours browsing. ( I didn't pay near that much, search online for bargains).

Here's a link I ran across for ecopy- *NOTE that I haven't tried a download, need to register.*.
http://www.ebookezz.com/ingenious-mechanisms-for-designers-and-inventors/


----------



## Swifty (Jun 12, 2014)

Tin, you sure are right, every design engineer in the metal trades should have some practical experience of machining, stops them drawing up the impossible to make part.

Paul.


----------



## robcas631 (Jun 12, 2014)

Tin,

 I grew up making all sorts of plastic models and wooden aircraft. I learned skills and patience that have helped me throughout my life. When one makes something that can be held, studied and works, the knowledge obtained is far greater than any ACAD concept can convey. 

 Thanks,
 Rob


----------



## robcas631 (Jun 12, 2014)

Alchymist,

 Thank you for the link to amazon. It's on my wish list. 

 Rob


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 21, 2014)

similar to this book ??https://archive.org/details/mechanismsandme00unkngoog
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 21, 2014)

The book SHOP THEORY Henry ford trade school is available on the used market. should be able to find a copy for around $10 w shipping.

Shop theory on Amzon.com

Tin


----------

